# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica Cam/Neonato/... - trebam pomoc

## Ancica

Otkad smo poceli sa pregledima autosjedalica naisli smo na prilican broj sjedalica tipa Cam, Neonato i sl. koje nemaju ugradene kopce za fiksiranje pojasa nego te kopce, plasticne i uglavnom crvene boje, vise na spagici.  U prevelikom broju slucajeva ta kopca uopce nije bila uz sjedalicu, ili se potrgala, ili se nije dala zakopcati ili otkopcati, a iz naseg iskustva ovu sjedalicu je nemoguce dobro ucvrstiti bez te kopce.

Bila bih vrlo zahvalna ako mi se mogu javiti ovdje vlasnici ovih sjedalica i javiti mi stanje njihove kopce.  Ako mi je netko moze i uslikati i poslati sliku, bilo bi super.

Evo link na Cam i Neonato.  Kao sto se vidi iz prilozenog, ove dvije sjedalice su naizgled izasle iz istog kalupa, a mislim da ih ima jos takvih samo pod drugacijim imenom pa ako imate jednu od tih, molim da se takoder javite.

Hvala unaprijed   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Ah, da, ovaj poziv za pomoc se odnosi takoder na vlasnike svih drugih sjedalica koje imaju takvu kopcu za fiksiranje sigurnosnog pojasa vozila (tako da se pojas ne otpusti i sjedalica "ne plese"), takvu plasticnu, koja visi sa sjedalice.

----------


## ivancica

Imam ja takvu. Nema ikakvu kopču za fiksiranje, ništ ne visi. Znaš da smo ugradili H kopču jel je stalno popuštalo.

----------


## djuma

Imam ja CAM. Vec sam pisala da je ne mogu pricvrstiti kako treba, vec da plese levo desno. Ja sam moju kupila u Beogradu, bez ikakve kopce, koja bi visila ili ne. Zakopcavam sediste sa dva pojasa od auta pa skoro da i ne mrda. U Srbiji zakonom niste obavezni da vezete dete u autosediste, tako da ovde izbor autosedista i nije narocit. Jedva sam i ovu pronasla. Istina, nije bila jako skupa, nesto ispod 100eura, al i da sam htela skuplju- nema. To je bilo pre 5 meseci. Sada ima i chicco ali ona kosta preko 200 eura.Da ne slikam sada, identicna je ovima sa slika.

----------


## Ancica

Hvala cure  :Smile:   Sjecam se ivancica tvoje i sjecam se djuma da si pisala o tome.

Jel mozete pogledat na certifikat atesta na sjedalici broj pored zaokruzenog E i dva broja koji su ispod, prvi pocinje sa 03, pa mi ih napisat?

----------


## BusyBee

Moja Neonato, kupljena 2001. nije imala istaknut certifikat (nikakvu naljepnicu).

----------


## Ancica

Uh, da, i tog se sjecam  :Sad:   A nije imala ni kopcu ako se dobro sjecam?

----------


## brane

pa to je isto kao i ova sjedalica Remi Paris http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/S...e/11470214.jpg

----------


## ivana7997

moja cam, kupljena 1999., nema nis  :Sad:

----------


## Roko_mama

Meni se čini, sad kad vidim slike da je i naša Renolux poput ovih. 
Nažalost još nismo bili na pregledu, al definitivno na slijedeći dolazimo. 
Ancica pošto neznam stavit link našla sam na googlu njihovu stranicu pa čisto da vidiš po slici dal je to isto. www.akvatoris.pl/

----------


## Ancica

> pa to je isto kao i ova sjedalica Remi Paris http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/S...e/11470214.jpg


Da, zaista izgleda isto.  Jel zna tko jel dolazi s kopcom ili ne?

----------


## Ancica

> Meni se čini, sad kad vidim slike da je i naša Renolux poput ovih. 
> Nažalost još nismo bili na pregledu, al definitivno na slijedeći dolazimo. 
> Ancica pošto neznam stavit link našla sam na googlu njihovu stranicu pa čisto da vidiš po slici dal je to isto. www.akvatoris.pl/


Po linku nije ista, ako pogledas kalup naprijed vidjet ces da je drugacija.  A i na slici, pored desne sjedalice, vidi se kopca na koju mislim, mala, plasticna, crvena.  Roko_mama, jel je vi koristite?

----------


## Roko_mama

Koristimo, ali naša nije poput te na slici, već je naša stara 5 godina, i isto visi ta kopča, al mi nemremo skužit kak se s tom kopčom učvrsti.

Dal će u nedjelju bit kontrola sjedalica, mi bi došli jer mislim da nam definitivno sjedalica nije postavljena kak treba.

----------


## Ancica

> Dal će u nedjelju bit kontrola sjedalica, mi bi došli jer mislim da nam definitivno sjedalica nije postavljena kak treba.


Bit ce!  Ajd dodite pa da to rijesimo.

----------


## anni frani

Ista je i ova naša bivša Remi preter ( http://public.fotki.com/anifrani/fra...sjedalica.html ) , ali mi imamo i certifikat i crvenu kopču, za koju ja uopće nisam znala za šta služi dok mi Casper nije pokazala..

----------


## mamaja

Marinova stara sjedalica (iz '99, više je na koristimo) je Safety baby, izgleda mi kao ove. Isto smo dobili kopču na špagici i nažalost nismo pojma imali čemu služi.

----------


## happy mummy

nas neonato nije imao nikakve kopce. ako se sjecas, isto sam te pitala za savjet kako je fiksirati. rezultat: kupili romera

----------


## brane

> brane prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa to je isto kao i ova sjedalica Remi Paris http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/S...e/11470214.jpg
> 
> 
> Da, zaista izgleda isto.  Jel zna tko jel dolazi s kopcom ili ne?


susjedinu sam pokušala montirat ali nisam uspjela
dolazi s kopčom na špagici...ne vidim nikakvu logiku jer je stvarno jako teško učvrstiti ovu sjedalicu :?

----------


## Ancica

brane, jel mozes uslikati susjedinu kopcu pa mi poslati ovih dana, sto prije?

a ako vidimo koju takvu u nedjelju na pregledu u Zagrebu budem ti uslikala kako se montira.  a ako ne, vidimo se u desetom mjesecu pa cemo "u zivo" :D

----------


## mina

Mi smo dobili camovu, kupljenu u Zadru ove god, nije imala nikakve kopče na sebi... Mi smo kupili maxi cosi priori xp. 
Nemojte me špotat ali camovu smo dali frendovima koji imaju dvoje djece i jednu sjedalicu, sad dvije. Htjeli su kupit takvu jeftinu kad skupe para pa sam ja dala camovu uz napomenu da je jako loša ali bolje ikakava nego nikakva, dok ne budu imali za poštenu. I naravno upute za montiranje i pokazala sam kako su cure na pregledu montirale i rodin letak o sjedalicama...

----------


## brane

> brane, jel mozes uslikati susjedinu kopcu pa mi poslati ovih dana, sto prije?
> 
> a ako vidimo koju takvu u nedjelju na pregledu u Zagrebu budem ti uslikala kako se montira.  a ako ne, vidimo se u desetom mjesecu pa cemo "u zivo" :D


probat ću danas poslikat kad susjeda dođe s posla pa ti onda poslat

----------


## brane

evo kopča







užasna je ova sjedalica i jako je teško montirat...ja nisam uspjela...ako je netko uspio molim vas javite pa da je montiram jer on KLAPA NA SVE STRANE

----------


## casper

Ako se ne varam tebi je kopča gore. Kod izlaza pojasa.
A trebala bi biti dole. Kod sjedišta. Tamo gdje se ukopčva u kopču.

----------


## ivana7997

gledam tu kopcu pa se pitam bi li umjesto nje mogle posluziti one kopce-kvacice za zatvaranje vrecica s hranom? znate one u raznim bojama i velicinama, ja kupila u ikei, ali ima i kod nas...? da probam?

----------


## Ancica

> gledam tu kopcu pa se pitam bi li umjesto nje mogle posluziti one kopce-kvacice za zatvaranje vrecica s hranom? znate one u raznim bojama i velicinama, ja kupila u ikei, ali ima i kod nas...? da probam?


Nece ti to drzat  :/

----------


## ivana7997

ma uh

----------


## Ancica

Brane, fala na slikama!

Morat cu ih maknut zbog prostora, al nek ostanu jos neko vrijeme.

Kopca je definitivno krivo postavljena.  Ona se postavlja na onoj strani pojasa gdje se pojas ukopcava u kopcu u sjedistu vozila.  Zakopca se SAMO preko trake gornjeg dijela pojasa, ne preko obadvije, i to tik do kopce, nakon sto si zategnula pojas sto jace mozes.

Znaci,

* stavis sjedalicu na sjediste
* provuces sigurnosni pojas kroz sjedalicu po uputama i ukopcas "jezik kopce" u "uticnicu kopce" u sjedistu
* kleknes jednom nogom u sjedalicu i svom svojom tezinom je utisnes dole u sjediste
* istovremeno zatezes pojas tako da ga primis za gornju traku, blizu kopce i natezes prema gore tako da donji dio pojasa bude sto vise nategnut
* kad nemres vise onda potegnes jos malo  8) i uzmes kopcu i zakacis je na gornju traku tik do kopce; tako se donja traka pojasa ne moze otpustiti, jer kopca ne pusta gornju traku pojasa  kroz utor na "jeziku" i tako sprjecava produzivanje donjeg dijela pojasa i olabljivanje sjedalice

Ajd javi ako je jasnije ili ako nekaj nije jasno.

I dok budete to radili, mi mozes uslikati ponovo, samu kopcu (ne zakacenu za pojas) i onako kako bi trebala biti montirana?

----------


## Ancica

> ma uh


ivana, bilo bi bolje otici do TL-a i traziti da ti nabave tu kopcu.

----------


## brane

hm...znam ja da je krivo postaljena kopča
ali 
nisam je ja tako postavila
tako je postavio susjed
to je jedini naćin da se bar malo učvrsti sjedalica
ja sam probala na sve moguće naćine ali nije išlo
ja sam je stavila tamo gdje ti kažeš da ide ali sjedalica pleše na sve strane
sjedalicu možeš micat naprijed nazad
ma ne mogu ti to niti opisat kako je glupo napravljeno
ja ću probat opet postaviti sutra ujutro najvjerojatnije (mislim da je susjeda sutra popodne na poslu pa ćemo skupa) pa ću poslikat kako to izgleda

----------


## Ancica

Problem sa kopcom tamo di je je da ce kod sudara stres na nju u biti prevelik, vjerojatno ce puknuti i poletiti kroz zrak kao projektil pa postoji mogucnost da ce nekoga ozlijediti.

----------


## IRENA

a kaj da radimo mi sa sjedalicom bez te kopče? da kupimo drugu sjedalicu? ili se može naći neka alternativa?

----------


## Ancica

Ja bih osobno trazila od TL-a da ih nabavi jer to mogu kao distributeri nekih sjedalica koje takve kopce koriste.

Svojedobno sam ja pitala za jednog tatu cija se kopca potrgala (a poslije izgubila njegov broj pa mu nisam mogla javit   :Embarassed:  ) i oni su rekli da se slobodno javi njima da nabave za zamjenit.

----------

